# First channel cats of '05, March 6th



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeyefishingnut and Myself headed over to Cabelas and hit the ole river for a few hours. We fished a deep wintering hole from the bank using cut shad mostly and landed 8-10 channel cats a pcs.
They were hitting pretty hard and all of them were fat and healthy. Live minnows caught a few and i had a nice 5 lber. on one of my carp baits...lol.

Water was perfect and very clear, good warm day to be out on the bank.

Scott


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the first of 05!any pics?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Nah, no pics. most of the cats only avg. 3 lbs.......but it was good to break the ice and get the fish fish of the year on the bank...

Most years i start catching in Jan. but this year has been pretty screwy so far.


Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

that'll be minus 20points a piece for you 2.. 
wait.. you were purposely fishin for them?? no points.. but minus 2 on the one caught on carp bait..  lemme guess..was it tutti fruitti??


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

HAHAHAHAH...AK, yes we were TRYING to catch cats...the carp pole was out just incase..lol.

As for the "flavor", nope was'nt tutti-frutti, thats my Alum crk. cat bait...geez! This flavor is a new one ive been playing with but you will be seeing me land MANY carp with it this year, trust me...hehe.

Next week i'll be posting pictures of my first carp in Ohio for 2005, im betting it will be on this new flavor, just wait and see. Going to be a GREAT year.

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I liek what you said about "Good Warm Day" right then I knew you werent talking about today!!!!!


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)




----------

